# Dirty Leather



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

my leather is cream, or ment to be cream! but its drty. what should I use to clean it


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

pcrepairmandan said:


> my leather is cream, or ment to be cream! but its drty. what should I use to clean it


Well you are certainly in the right section have a look at the HOW-TO Leather Care in the stickies above, it helped me tackle mine.....

*viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681*


----------



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

pcrepairmandan said:


> my leather is cream, or ment to be cream! but its drty. what should I use to clean it


Chemical Guys "sprayable leather" love the stuff real easy to use spray on the seat agitate with a small detailing brush then wipe clean with a microfibre!! job done! of course depending how bad the seats are??


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

pcrepairmandan said:


> my leather is cream, or ment to be cream! but its drty. what should I use to clean it


Im quite happy with meguiar's gold class rich leather cleaner&conditioner and I usually order it from demon tweeks. A detailing friend uses zymol leather cleaner but you then have to buy the conditioner separately.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I always found the Meguiars leather products leave a sheen which I cannot stand.

Buy some Gliptone gentle cleaner with brush, softly agitate it into the leather, and then dry off.

Cleaner - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_294.html

Brush - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_334.html

After that, apply some Gliptone leather conditioner - this will feed the leather and leave a lovely matt, natural leather smell finish.

Conditioner - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_210.html

Trust me, it's proper stuff.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Fanks Guys! I don't have the fancy pants nail brush! perhaps that's where im going wrong? its not dirty its just not how it should be (being picky) maybe instead of giving it a gentle scrub all im doing is wiping the top layer of muck off :roll: 
purchasing a fancy pants leather brush and products to get the sexy leather smell


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Wiping it will just push the dirt into the grains of the leather, which will crack down the line. The brush will get into the grains and lift the dirt


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I need to post up some pics of the leather its not perfect at all 
this is my old bmw I had jim @ white details do for me a few years ago, feel like the TT needs something similar

http://www.whitedetails.co.uk/index.php?id=71

its the passenger seat I think its tinted blue. from jeans id say.


----------

